# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  ما مدى جواز رد كلا من اعضاء النيابة العامة وكذلك ما مدي رد اعضاء النيابة الادارية

## محمد محمود عبد السلام

*لا يجوز رد أعضاء النيابة العامة .*
لم ينص القانون فيما يتعلق بالمحققين ـ سواء أكانوا من رجال النيابة العامة أم من رجال البوليس ـ على نظام للرد كالمتبع في شأن القضاة، كما أن القانون الأهلي لم يأخذ بنظام رد الشهود. فقيام الخصومة بين المتهم والمحقق أو بينه وبين الشاهد لا يستدعي بطلان إجراءات التحقيق أو شهادة الشاهد، بل الأمر في ذلك مرجعه إلى تقدير محكمة الموضوع.
(4/12/1939 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج5 ق23 ص29، 16/4/1931 ج2 ق235 ص287)
من المقرر أن أعضاء النيابة العامة في حضورهم جلسات المحاكمات الجنائية ليسوا خاضعين كالقضاة لأحكام الرد والتنحي لأنهم في موقفهم وهم يمثلون سلطة الاتهام في الدعوى لا شأن لهم بالحكم فيها بل هم بمثابة الخصم فقط، فالتنحي غير واجب عليهم والرد غير جائز في حقهم، ومن ثم فليس يبطل المحاكمة أن يكون ممثل النيابة في الجلسة قد أدلى بشهادته في التحقيقات التي أجريت في شأن الواقعة. ولما كان الطاعن لا يدعي شغر كرسي الاتهام في أي وقت أثناء نظر الدعوى لتأدية الشهادة فيها، فإن ما ينعاه من بطلان تشكيل المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم الابتدائي الذي أيده الحكم المطعون فيه يكون غير سديد.
(نقض جلسة 8/2/1966 س17 ق20 ص112)
تعد النيابة العامة حارس للمصالح  العامة، والقاضي للتطبيق السليم للقوانين، فهي تقوم بوظيفة موضوعية.  فالنيابة العامة لا تعرف كسب الدعوى الجزائية أو خسارتها، وإنما تعرف  واجبها، فهي ليست آلة للاتهام. ولذا لا تنصرف مهمتها إلى البحث عن تحقيق  الإدانة، وإنما تتحدد في الوصول إلى الحقيقة وحسن إدارة العدالة.
فالنيابة العامة ليست خصماً حقيقياً، وإنما هي خصم إجرائي لكونها نائبة عن  المجتمع، فلا تقف موقف الندية مع المتهم، وإنما تقدم له العون والمساعدة من  خلال مراعاتها وتقديرها لكل الظروف حتى وإن كانت في مصلحة المتهم، ومن  واجبها إحاطة المتهم بكافة حقوقه والطعون التي يمكن ممارستها، كما أن  للنيابة العامة أن تطلب الحكم ببراءة المتهم متى انهارت أدلة الاتهام في  الجلسة، فهي خصم عادل تختص بمركز قانوني خاص يجيز لها مباشرة الدعوى  العمومية.
لا شك أن الوظيفة الموضوعية والمحايدة للنيابة العامة تتنافر مع وجود  مصلحة خاصة لعضو النيابة في التحقيقات أو الدعوى الجزائية التي يمثل فيها  النيابة العامة أمام القضاء.
فذاتية عضو النيابة العامة إذا انعكست على عمل من أعمال وظيفته لزم حجبه عن  هذا العمل. وهذه الذاتية ليست بالأمر المستبعد. فعضو النيابة إنسان معرض  للحقد والتعدي وسوء النية والقرابة والصداقة والمصاهرة ويقبل من ثم أن  تتوافر فيه أسباباً للميل أو التعدي للحب والكره، للمودة والعداوة. فإن  انعكس ذلك على عمل من أعمال الوظيفة المسندة لعضو النيابة فإننا نكون إزاء  انتهاكا للالتزام بالإخلاص للرابطة الوظيفية، فضلاً عن انتهاك التزامه  بالإخلاص للرابطة الإجرائية التي تنشأ بمناسبة اتخاذ عضو النيابة الإجراء  محل الطعن. 
بالرغم من ما ذكر من الحالة الواقعية المنطقية، إلا أنه لا اجتهاد مع موضع  النص، ولذلك جاء تطبيقاً لذلك أحكام محكمة النقض المصرية أنه "أعضاء  النيابة العامة في حضورهم جلسات المحاكمات الجنائية ليسو خاضعين كالقضاة  لأحكام الرد والتنحي لأنهم في موقفهم وهم يمثلون سلطة الاتهام في الدعوى لا  شأن لهم بالحكم فيها بل هم بمثابة الخصم فقط. فالتنحي غير واجب عليهم  والرد غير جائز في حقهم" نقض 8/2/1966، مجموعة أحكام النقض، س17، رقم20،  ص112.
الحجة الأساسية لعدم جواز رد أعضاء النيابة العامة وذلك لكون جميع إجراءاتهم التي يباشرونها تخضع لتقدير سلطة التحقيق أولاً  ومحكمة الموضوع بعد ذلك ومن ثم فلا مبرر للرد.
وقد تعرض عدم رد أعضاء النيابة العامة انتقاداً عنيفاً من جانب أغلب الفقه،  فعلى سبيل المثال، الدكتور/ محمود نجيب حسني ، الدكتور/ مأمون سلامة،  وحجتهم أن اطمئنان الخصوم إلى نزاهة عضو النيابة  ضمانة من ضمانات الدفاع، فضلاً على أن المتهم لا يرد النيابة العامة كلها  وإنما يرد أحد ممثليها فقط، أما القول بأن رأى عضو النيابة غير ملزم  للقاضي، فهو إن كان صحيحاً إلا أنه قد يكون له تأثير فيه. بدليل اعتراف  المشرع بتأثر القاضي برأي ممثل النيابة العامة، من أنه جعل قرابة القاضي  لممثل النيابة سبباً من أسباب عدم الصلاحية للقاضي المادة 30/2 من قانون  السلطة القضائية رقم 1 لسنة 2002 والمادة 141/7 من قانون أصول المحاكمات  المدنية والتجارية رقم 2 لسنة 2001.
اما في التشريعات المقارنة يجوز رد اعضاء النيابة العامة ، ففي قانون الإجراءات  الجنائية الألماني يجيز رد أعضاء النيابة العامة، مما يثبت صحة هذا الرأي  وقوة حجته لتحقيق العدالة المنشودة.

*جواز رد اعضاء النيابة الإدارية وفقاً للأسباب القانونية لرد القاضي .
 قضت المحكمة الإدارية العليا في ذلك بأن :*"  
وحيث انه عما أثاره الطاعن ببطلان التحقيقات التى أجرتها النيابة الإدارية والتفتيش الفنى على الادارات القانونية لاتسامها بعدم الحيدة والموضوعية والتزامها جانب المجاملة والتحيز للمدير العام ضد الطاعن، فإنه وإن كان يجب أن يتوافر فى التحقيقات الضمانات الأساسية ومنها توافر الحيدة التامة فيمن يقوم بالتحقيق وتمكين العامل من اتخاذ كل ما يلزم لتحقيق دفاعه، إلا ن القانون لم يترك هذا الموضوع بغير تنظيم فقد نصت القوانين الإجرائية كقانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية وقانون الإجراءات الجنائية على الاحوال التى يجب فيها على القاضى - وقياسا عليها المحقق التنحى عن نظر الدعوى، كما اعطى المشرع لصاحب الشأن حق رد القضاء - واذا قبل بالاخذ بذلك بالنسبة للمحقق فلابد من ان تتوافر احدى الحالات الواردة فى القانون - بشأن الرد- حتى يستقيم دفع الطاعن، وإذ لم يقدم الطاعن ما يثبت توافر حالة من حالات رد المحقق - واكتفى بالقول بعدم حيدة المحقق سواء فى النيابة الإدارية أو فى التفتيش الفنى على الإدارات القانونية بوزارة العدل - فإن دفعه جاء على غير سند من القانون - واذ قال الطاعن بأن المحقق أخل بحقه فى الدفاع فلا يتصور ان يستمر هذا الإخلال من محقق النيابة الإدارية وأيضاً فى تحقيق التفتيش الفنى على الإدارات القانونية بوزارة العدل - ومع ذلك - فإنه مع هذا الفرض، فإنه فى امكان الطاعن تدارك ذلك، بما يتاح له من فرصة للدفاع عن نفسه أمام المحكمة التأديبية عندما يحال الأمر إليها، ليبدى أمامها ما فاته من دفاع، أو ما يرى انه كان إخلالا من جهات التحقيق بحقه فى الدفاع، وعلى ذلك فإن هذا الوجه من أوجه الطعن يكون فى غير محله متعيناً رفضه " .
(  الطعن رقم 1911 لسنة 38 ق  )
المصدر: المحكمة الإدارية العليا

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

المتميز دائما محمد محمود 

جهد مشكور 

خالص دعواتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## محمد محمود عبد السلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله 
شكرا جزيلا لسيادة الدكتورة شيماء فاذا كان هناك اداء متميز فيرجع الفضل فيه لله تعالي ثم لسيادتها علي المجهود الرائع والمتميز .


*اما عن موضوع عدم جواز العقاب مرتين* ففي قضية رقم 55 لسنة 27 قضائية " دستورية "  قالت المحكمة الدستورية العليا (  وحيث إن مبدأ عدم جواز معاقبة الشخص مرتين عن فعل واحد ، من المبادئ التى رددتها النظم القانونية على اختلافها ، ويعتبر جزءاً من الحقوق الأساسية التى تضمنتها الاتفاقيات الدولية لكل إنسان ، ويخل إهداره بالحرية الشخصية التى يعتبر صونها من العدوان ضمانة جوهرية لآدمية الفرد ولحقه فى الحياة . وقد جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن خضوع الدولة للقانون محدد على ضوء مفهوم ديمقراطى مؤداه ألا تخل تشريعاتها بالحقوق التى يعتبر التسليم بها فى الدول الديمقراطية مفترضاً أولياً لقيام الدولة القانونية ، وضمانة أساسية لصون حقوق الإنسان وكرامته وشخصيته المتكاملة ، ويندرج تحتها طائفة من الحقوق تعتبر وثيقة الصلة بالحرية الشخصية التى كفلها الدستور واعتبرها من الحقوق الطبيعية التى لا تمس ، ومن بينها ألا تكون العقوبة الجنائية التى توقعها الدولة بتشريعاتها مهينة فى ذاتها أو ممعنة فى قسوتها ، أو منطوية على تقييد الحرية الشخصية بغير انتهاج الوسائل القانونية السليمة ، أو متضمنة معاقبة الشخص عن فعل واحد أكثر من مرة ) . 

*واما عن التعدد المادى  والمعنوي للجرائم*
تتعدد العقوبات اذا تعددت الجرائم التي ارتكبها نفس الشخص فالقانون يقرر لكل جريمة عقوبة فإذا كانت الجريمة المرتكبة واحدة فلا تثور مشكلة تعدد العقوبات . 
أما اذا ارتكب المتهم عدداً من الجرائم فالأصل أن يفرض عليه عدد من العقوبات بقدر عدد الجرائم التي ارتكبها ويؤيد ذلك انه اذا ارتكب المتهم جريمة ثم ارتكب أخرى فلا يمكن ان تكون احدى الجريمتين سبباً للاعفاء من العقوبة المقررة للأخرى . 
* شروط التعدد .* 
على انه أيا كان المظهر الذي يتخذه التعدد في الفعل الجرمي يلزم لوجوده شرطان : 
1- الشرط الأول : 
يشترط لوجود التعدد بالمعنى المقصود في المادة /204/ من قانون العقوبات السوري أن يرتكب شخص واحد جريمتين او أكثر . ولمعرفة ما اذا كانت هناك جريمة واحدة أو جرائم متعددة يجب ان ينظر الى ظروف الواقعة سواء من الوجهة المادية او من الوجهة الشخصية . 
ا – من الوجهة المادية : 
الجريمة هي فعل اي حركة من حركات الجسم يقصد بها احداث تغيير في الخارج فإذا كان الفعل واحد فالجريمة واحدة مع ملاحظة ان وحدة الفعل مستقلة عن النتيجة فالاهمال قد ينتج عنه قتل عدة اشخاص مع ذلك لا يوجد الاجريمة واحدة على أنه يجوز أن تعتبر عدة افعال جريمة واحدة كما هو الشأن في الجريمة المستمرة والمتتابعة وجريمة الاعتياد لأن القانون يشترط هذا التعدد حتى تتكون الجريمة في عناصرها .
ب – أما من الناحية الشخصية : 
فان وحدة القصد والتصميم قد تجمع بين الافعال المتعددة بحيث تعتبر بمجموعها جريمة واحدة وهذا يحدث في حالتين . 
- حالة الجريمة التي تنفذ بعد افعال متلاحقة كسرقة منقولات منزل على دفعات وضرب شخص عدة ضربات . 

- حالة الجريمة التي تقترن بها ظروف مشددة عينها القانون بحيث اذا اخذت هذه الظروف منفردة تكون بذاتها جرائم معاقب عليها كاكسروالمفاتيح المصنعة والاكراه الذي يصحب السرقة . وذلك ان هذه الظروف اذا كان من شأنها تسهيل جريمة أخرى فهي بالمقابل جزء لا ينفصل عن هذه الجريمة . 
2- الشرط الثاني : 
يشترط أيضا أن لا يكون الجاني قد حكم عليه حكماً مبرماً من اجل احدى هذه الجرائم عند ارتكابه الجريمة الاخرى . وبذلك يختلف تعدد الجرائم عن التكرار (العود) .
ففي الحالتين يرتكب الشخص عدة جرائم ولكن التكرار لا يكون إلا اذا صدر حكم قطعي في الجريمة الأولى قبل وقوع الجريمة الثانية . 
*يعني التعددالمعنوي للجرائم* حالة ارتكاب المتهم فعلاً واحداً ترتبت عليه نتيجة مادية واحدة ولكن هذا الفعل ونتيجته ينطبق عليهما أكثر من نص من نصوص قانون العقوبات وبذلك تكون النتيجة المادية الواحدة محققة اعتداء على نصوص قانونية مختلفة واعتداء على حقوق متعددة يحميها القانون فتكون من الوجهة القانونية نتائج متعددة بعدد الحقوق التي يقع عليها الاعتداء . 
 حكمه :

لا تتعدد العقوبات في حالات التعدد الصوري بل تفرض عقوبة واحدة ، هي العقوبة الأشد من بين العقوبات المتعددة التي يقررها القانون للفعل بأوصافه المتعددة فتتعين المقارنة بين النصوص القانونية المتعددة التي يخضع لها الفعل ثم اختيار النص الذي يقرر العقوبة الأشد وتطبيقه دون غيره على الفعل . 
وقد عالج المشرع اجتماع الجرائم المعنوي في مادتين من مواد قانون العقوبات وهما المادتان /180/و/181/ منه فبحث بالمادة /180/ كيفية الملاحقة والحكم في حال التعدد فنصت على مايلي : 

أ‌- اذا كان للفعل عدة أوصاف ذكرت جميعها في الحكم على أن يحكم القاضي بالعقوبة الاشد . 
ب‌- على أنه اذا انطبق على الفعل نص عام ونص خاص أخذ بالنص الخاص . 

وتطرق بالمادة /181/ عقوبات الى عدم جواز الملاحقة من أجل الفعل الواحد إلا مرة واحدة ما لم تتفاقم النتائج بعد الملاحقة الأولى فيغدو الفعل قابلاً لوصف أشد.

نصت المادة /181/على مايلي : 
1- لا يلاحق الفعل الواحد إلا مرة واحدة .
2- غير أنه اذا تفاقمت نتائج الفعل الجرمية بعد الملاحقة الأولى وأصبح قابلا لوصف أشد لوحق بهذا الوصف وأنفذت العقوبة الاشد دون سواها 
فاذا كانت العقوبة المقضي بها سابقا قد انفذت أسقطت من العقوبة الجديدة .
والذي يهمنا من هذا البحث بيان موضوع الملاحقة الجزائية في حال اجتماع الجرائم المعنوي ونتائج هذه الملاحقة والذي تحكمه المادة /180/ عقوبات عام .
ان عبارة اجتماع الجرائم المعنوي لا تعني بالضرورة وجود عدة افعال مادية جرمية مرتكبة من قبل المدعى عليه ويكفي ان يكون هناك فعل مادي واحد له عدة أوصاف قانونية (محكمة النقض في 1/7/1965 مجموعة القواعد الجزائية ص 651 بند 1215) .
*حالاته :* 
هناك حالات من التعدد المادي للجرائم تدخل في مفهوم اجتماع الجرائم المعنوي أيضا (رغم تعدد الافعال المادية الجرمية ) لسبب الرابطة القوية التي تربط بين بعضها البعض بصورة لا تقبل التجزئة . كارتكاب الموظف جرم التزوير بقصد ارتكاب الاختلاس أو تغطيته . وقد نص المشرع المصري على هذه الحالة في 32/2 قانون عقوبات المصري ولا يوجد نص مماثل له في قانون العقوبات السوري . 
وعلى ضوء ذلك فإن حالات التعدد المعنوي للجرائم ، اما أن تتناول :
أ‌- وحدة الفعل مع تعدد أوصافه أو النتائج الناجمة عنه وهذه هي الحالة الغالبة .
ب‌- تعدد الجرائم تعدداً ماديا بصورة لا تقبل التجزئة .
الحالة الأولى : وحدة الفعل مع تعدد اوصافه أو النتائج الناجمة عنه .
1- وحدة الفعل :
ولايلزم في وحدة الفعل أن يتكون من عمل مادي واحد ، بل قد يتكون من مجموعة أعمال مادية معاقب على كل واحد منها أو غير معاقب . والمهم أن يكون الفعل بمجموعه معاقب عليه ، بصرف النظر عن تكونه من عمل واحد أو عدة اعمال مختلفة . كما هو الامر فيمن يطلق رصاصة على شخص فتقتله ويجرح آخر أو يضرب شخص عدة ضربات بيده في آن واحد . وفي المثال الاخير تشكل كل ضربة جرما مستقلا ، وان كانت المعاقبة تنصب على مجموع الضربات باعتبارها تشكل جرم الايذاء المقصود .
وقد يصعب الامر في بعض الجرائم كجرم ذم الموظف وجرم التسبب بالوفاة أو الايذاء المرتكب بواسطة النقل . 
ففي جرم الذم الواقع على موظف والمتضمن تعريضاً بسلوكه الشخصي والوظيفي في آن واحد ذهب الاجتهاد الى وجود تعدد مادي للجرائم وعدم وجود تعدد معنوي . 
وفي جرم التسبب بالوفاة أو الايذاء المرتكب باحدى وسائط النقل التي خالف سائقها أنظمة وقوانين السير كما لو ساقها بدون اجازة ودهس شخصا فأماته أو أذاه أو ساقها بسرعة رغم حمله الاجازة فسبب ضرراً للغير . ففي هاتين الحالتين نجد أنفسنا أمام جرمين ، قيادة السيارة بدون اجازة او بسرعة قبل ارتكاب جرم الوفاة او الايذاء فكل وضع يؤلف حالة جرمية مستقلة ، لذا نكون امام اجتماع مادي للجرائم لامعنوي .

وتستثنى من ذلك حالة ما اذا كانت مخالفة السير مسببه بصورة مباشرة لجرم التسبب اذ تغدو هنا عنصرا من عناصر الجرم وشرطاً من شروط قيامه عملاً بأحكام المادة 188 عقوبات التي نصت على أنه ( يكون الخطأ اذا نجم الفعل الضار عن الاهمال أو قلة الاحتراز أو عدم مراعاة الشرائع والانظمة ) . 
2- تعدد الأوصاف أو النتائج : 
كما هو الحال في جرم الفحشاء المرتكب بصورة علنية أو في جرم التسبب بالوفاة أو الايذاء الذي احدث نتائج مختلفة ، او في جرم الشروع بالقتل الذي سبب الاجهاض . ففي هذه الجرائم يوجد فعل مادي واحد ينطبق عليه وصفان بالنسبة للمثال الاول واحدث نتائج جرمية بالنسبة للمثالين الثاني والثالث لذا لا تتم الملاحقة الا بالنسبة لوصف جرمي واحد وهو وصف الجرم الاشد ( قرار محكمة النقض بند 1215 ، ص 651 مجموعة القواعد القانونية الجزائية ) .

ويتحدد الجرم ذوالوصف الاشد في ضوء المادة 178 عقوبات الباحثة في الوصف القانوني للجرم وكيف يتحدد والمراد 37-42 الباحثة في انواع العقوبات بصورة عامة . 

*النتائج التي تترتب على الملاحقة بالجرم الاشد :* 
1-اذا صدر عفو عام شمل الجرم ذا الوصف الاشد دون الجرم ذي الوصف الاخف فان الملاحقة تعتبر منتهية ولا يجوز الملاحقة بالوصف الاخف لأن الجرم ذا الوصف الأشد هو قصد الفاعل من ارتكابه . 
2- وتتم الملاحقة من قبل النيابة العامة بالوصف الاشد على أن تشير في ادعائها الى باقي الأوصاف وينجم عن ذلك أنه اذا كانت ملاحقة الوصف الأشد غير مستجمعة شرائطها القانونية كعدم وجود ادعاء شخصي أو شكوى وكان القانون يستلزمهما فان الملاحقة تتم بالوصف الذي يليه في الشدة .
3- ان الحكم بعقوبة الوصف الاشد ينهي المسؤولية الجزائية عن الفاعل بالنسبة لسائر الاوصاف الاخرى حتى ولو لم يشر اليها في ادعاء النيابة العامة أو في حكم المحكمة . 



المصدر: منتدى الموسوعة القانونية | منتدى المحامي والقاضي العربي
http://www.omanlegal.net/vb/showthread.php?t=5273

----------

